# Long TIME No Post



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

So I have been a little busy. I put together a banquet on the 13th. Extreamly stressful. Im a senior so we had to come up with good byes, to all the other officers that were seniors to. So I cried a little but yeah. Then I had senior ex on friday. I based it off becoming an avian veternarian, so I brought in my PIGEONS  Good publicity for real. They loved it. Senior EX, is a ten min. speech about your career how you plan to get there etc., you must also turn in a portfolio, with a resume, job application, personal statement, cover letter, letter of rec.s, along with a research paper about your career goal. 

I passed my oral speech with flying colors they said it was the best one all day and they loved my birds. So I'm almost positive im passing high school. Lol jk I am. And I will be the first from my family. Dad dropped out and got GED, and My older brother failed and quit. So every one is super excitied. 

I also went on my Trip to Fresno. While I was gone a bird got out, (dad was taking care of them must have left the door open or something.) and lost one of those rare birds from the shelter. Never came back. And I currently have 4 babies in the loft. I found homes for many of my birds and Im going to start breeding primarly West of Englands. 

Pictures are to follow.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ill start with my geese, I hatched 4 and gave away 2. So we now have 2 pet geese. I asked my boss about old ponds and was given one. She said Cause im such a great worker and kid. So the pictures are of them in a dirty water pond. lol










Only got one cause they moved so much and my camera only goes so fast.

I also got 2 mice again, since my last to had died of old age a year ago. The male Is bigger than the female. By quite a bit and can get out of his cage so he has mesh covering his. No breeding till I can handle babies, and they will be sold as pets if I enver get more than I can handle.









Female albino









Her set up in a huge over sized cat litter box. Lol.









Tought her to go from my hand up to my shoulder and sit there.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and my male mouse....









Hes adorable and loves to run arround the house in his clear ball and wheel. 









Only gets his wheel when I watch him cause he tries to get with his mate that he cant have lol. They can hear each other squeak, but I told them they were to young to date .

Oh and that upside down food dish has a roll of toilet paper under it to make a little tunel in he has since piled up all the out side bedding arround it and took pieces of the newspaper used to line the bottum and has created a bed.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a pair of west's that have had a baby.










This is the dad TUX. He has a longer white spot on his head (Bald Head), so we called his tux.










And his mate Socks, casue her feet are white all the way up.










And there little baby.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My other pair. A west and some unknown breed. (I think is a scandron or something lol)












The female the unknown breed LEFT, and the male the west RIGHT.










And there babies. The bigger hatched a day early and had a messed up little butt, its fine and BIG. The bigger one hates me and pecks and wing slaps me. And he is still a baby. The smaller loves me cause i give him extra feed, EXACT fromula.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My flightless female, no longer lays eggs, missed two rounds and before was only laying one. 










And the young stud, hardly 1 and a half years old. 

------------
Next pair, soon to be broken up cause i dont want really badly mixed birds. 










The female. Who I am keeping forever now, she flew back 2months after being sold, to a flier that liked how she looked.










And the male. A west of england.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And my pair of racer and homer. My rescued male. Who also flied back after 2 months of being with a flier.










And my first ever bird Stach who took an identical photo as the above, well actually she had her picture first.










And there 2nd baby together.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow you have been busy! All the animals are gorgeous. I wouldn't break those two up though, I bet their babies will be beautiful!  The mice are very cute. I really miss having mice, I was just talking about getting some. They love to run on those little wheels and are such cute little things. I once came across a red mouse with giant ears, he was titled "New England Fancy Mouse", I brought him home and called him The Fancy Lad....he was tame and liked to watch TV with us.  That's cool they gave you the goose pond, it sure looks like they're enjoying it. Glad things are going well, those babies are too cute.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the great photos, Michael, and super congratulations to you on ending up your high school days in such a great way! You have a lot to be proud of!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*VERY WELL DONE, MICHAEL!! CONGRATULATIONS!!*

I have NO doubt that you will accomplish all you set out to do!!

Many thanks for the pictures! Beautiful birds and the _cutest_ mice! I have always liked mice and rats too.

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like everything is working out well for you, Michael!!!

Congratulations on doing such a good job. I'm sure your graduation will be a monumental wonderful family event, please share pics with us!!

I enjoyed the pics of all your birds and mice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

No wonder you haven't had time to post Michael! A huge congrats on graduation  I like the idea of the Senior Ex - what a great idea to encourage really thinking things through. Wish our high school had thought of such a program. 

Loved all the pictures! Especially the babies (of course)  You have such a wonderful variety of animals - I am sure you are going to be a fantastic vet - one with great empathy for all animals. 

And please do post some graduation photos!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael. I have missed you but figured you were busy with graduation "goings-on". Enjoyed all of your pictures, especially the babies and the mice. They are all so cute.

I hope you get plenty of pictures at graduation and be sure to post some in your cap and gown. You know we are all so proud of you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your graduation, Michael! Sure glad your back, and thanks for all the pictures. I wish I could have been there for your presentation.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the pics and update. Congrats on your presentation and for spreading pigeon goodwill


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Good to hear from you and all the exciting news!

And thanks for the pictures of your menagerie.......they are all beautiful.

Linda


----------

